# urgent help needed



## omoten (Apr 13, 2013)

I was offered a job in Dubai which I have accepted but I just realised I'm 15weeks pregnant my boyfriend wants us to get married before I leave for dubai should I tell the company I'm pregnant before I go oh should I just wait till I have started. Will I have any problems because my "Husband " will nor be moving with me pls help


----------



## omoten (Apr 13, 2013)

Help with advice please


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you come here,you need to know your medical insurance will cover the delivery and then your child. Have you considered child care? Maternity leave here is 45 days paid or thereabouts and you won't be entitled to all of it being paid, can't remember exactly but I think you need to have served a year to have paid leave plus many companies don't give you paid annual leave till you have served a year. All in all, if I were you, I think I wouldn't even consider coming let alone be wondering if I should tell my future employer. And we haven't even gotten onto the sponsorship of your child. Sorry to be negative....


----------



## The.Unwritten (Apr 13, 2013)

my dear dont put yourself an in awkward situation, being pregnant, single and moving to dubai, yes sure we can be open minded but its kind of critical. get married first, settle your pending issues, then inform your employer about your pregnancy. because as per UAE labor law, there are some certain rules for working women. and maybe the nature of your work would effect your health and the baby. do not be worried, i hope your employer is offering a health insurance with maternity benefit plan..... google for UAE labor law (2012), article 30 & 31.


----------



## omoten (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you for your response I'm getting married in the court on Wednesday. That settles the issue of being single and pregnant the company is offering a medical insurance but I really don't know what it covers my job is office based. I plan to let them know I'm pregnant when I arrive do you think it's a good idea?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

omoten said:


> Thank you for your response I'm getting married in the court on Wednesday. That settles the issue of being single and pregnant the company is offering a medical insurance but I really don't know what it covers my job is office based. I plan to let them know I'm pregnant when I arrive do you think it's a good idea?


To be honest, I think you are facing a very difficult situation.
There are a number of issues you need to think about as follows:-

1) Marriage - you must not be pregnant in UAE without being married - it is a criminal offence and would see you jailed. If you are about to get married, then this particular problem will largely go away.

2) Medical insurance - if you were to work here and then get pregnant, your insurance may cover you (not all do). If you are already pregnant when you arrive, then your pregnancy is a pre-existing condition as far as the insurance company is concerned and would not likely to be covered.
If you are not covered for insurance, then even a straightforward pregnancy would be quite expensive in UAE. If you needed a C section or other complex procedures then you are talking serious money.

3) Company standpoint- If I were an employer, then I would be verey unhappy employing a new starter who is 15 weeks pregnant and who is likely to want time off in around 20 weeks time!! - possibly even before the end of their probation period.

4) Do you tell company? - morally you should but I fear once you do - they will withdraw their employment offer. If you tell them and they are happy for you to still work for them - then there is a chance that they are going to be a decent employer to work for. If they reject you - then what are they like?

If it were me in your situation (although not medically possible - I am a bloke!!) - then I would tell the company before coming to UAE.
At least then you would know where you stand and would avoid possible problems later.

Best of luck with whatever you decide!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## omoten (Apr 13, 2013)

The world is survival of the fittest pple get pregnant and don't know till they re 8months gone some till they deliver. I can claim not knowing I'm pregnant plus I ve got skills they need badly so I may be able to pull that off. Plus I have lots of money to look after my baby without insurance


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

omoten said:


> The world is survival of the fittest pple get pregnant and don't know till they re 8months gone some till they deliver. I can claim not knowing I'm pregnant plus I ve got skills they need badly so I may be able to pull that off. Plus I have lots of money to look after my baby without insurance


Well from your answer above - you dont really need our help/opinions and you have already made up your mind to deceive your new employer and to come here whilst pregnant without mentioning it.

Remember - you will need a medical, including a chest X-Ray and blood test. 
They will ask if you are pregnant before they do the X-Ray - if you say no - then you will be given a chest X-Ray and will potentially harm the baby.
If you say yes - then they will not be able to do the X-ray and you will probably not then be able to get your visa. No visa = no work!
They will also take a blood test and this could also show up whether you are pregnant - regardless of the X-Ray.

If you have lots of money to look after a complicated pregnancy then arguably you dont need to work here.
A recent case highlighted in local papers was of a lady who gave birth to quintuplets. Unfortunately one did not make it - but four are making good progress. She and the babies were not allowed to leave the hospital until the bill was settled.
The hospital were charging 20,000 AED per day and the final bill was for 1.4 million AED!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## omoten (Apr 13, 2013)

So if I tell them and they are willing to go ahead with d job I will not still be able to work cos of the test I ve to do and the X ray


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

omoten said:


> So if I tell them and they are willing to go ahead with d job I will not still be able to work cos of the test I ve to do and the X ray


Yes - I really think that this is a possibility - maybe some other members who have faced the same problem will comment.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## omoten (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok I will let them know and what ever happens I have to take it as fate then


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Incidentally, the lady who Steve mentions was in a public hospital not a private hospital so this should give you an idea of the kind of money you could be talking about.

It's always better to be honest and upfront. Starting off with a lie will just lead to a whole web of deception and, when it is discovered - and it will be, of that there is no doubt - you will not be trusted and it will kill the relationship with your employer and everyone else around you.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

omoten said:


> I was offered a job in Dubai which I have accepted but I just realised I'm 15weeks pregnant my boyfriend wants us to get married before I leave for dubai should I tell the company I'm pregnant before I go oh should I just wait till I have started. Will I have any problems because my "Husband " will nor be moving with me pls help


U should inform them before u come.

Recently I was doing medicals for visa with a friend of mine. The next day I received a MSG that my results are forwarded to the authorities bla bla. My friend didn't get any MSG, instead she was required to go back to the hospital..
She ended up being 11 weeks pregnant! :jaw:
She claimed she had no idea about her pregnancy, however the employer didn't proceed with her visa. Trust me, her job didn't require from her to move her small finger, furthermore she cannot be replace that easily due to her specialization. 


The bottom line is: she was aware of her pregnancy, but she was sure that even after they find out, they ll keep her as she is of big value to them ....



Now go back to my first sentence : u should inform them before u come.
Have in mind that the girl mentioned above is in no need for money, it was just a pure hunger for progress in the career ... What about ur motives?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Firstly, most insurance companies require at least a 12 month waiting period to cover maternity and delivery, some offer 9 months - so you would not get any insurance to cover the delivery - you'd have to look at packages from one of the hospitals here - for a basic package you're looking at about 20,000 - 30,000 Dhs without any complications.

Secondly, companies are very backwards here with regards to women, jobs and pregnancy - be very prepared for them to withdraw the offer when they find out you're pregnant - it happens all the time and it's been a real talking point of the press in the last year - from the company's point of view, why would they invest in you, when you're only going to be off work for however long in 6 months or so time - they'll see it as not worth their while. Sad, but it happens.

Thirdly, it'll be very obvious that there is a discrepancy in the conception and marriage dates. Since the baby was conceived outside the UAE, I' don't think they'll care on that matter.


----------

